# Dateianhänge in Artikeln



## Heiko (20 Januar 2003)

Ab sofort ist es möglich, Dateien an Artikel anzuhängen.
Die Größe der Dateien ist erstmal auf 256 kbyte pro Datei beschränkt bis ich weiß wie sich das entwickelt. Änderungen ausdrücklich vorbehalten!
Potentiell gefährliche Dateien (.exe, .com, ...) sind verboten.

Sinn der ganzen Aktion soll sein, dass Ihr wichtige Dateien unkompliziert austauschen könnt.

Meldet Euch falls es zu Problemen kommt.


----------

